# 24v vr6 stg 1 VF Engineering supercharger kit FOR SALE!!!!



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm trying to get my supercharger kit off my hands for a good price i'm asking 2,500 for it but i will take no less than probably 2,200 it has about 7k miles on it and still runs strong i will be posting pictures so all of you that are interested can take a look at it and let me know


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 24v vr6 stg 1 VF Engineering supercharger kit FOR SALE!!!! (Snax24vrt)*

Haha, another 'out with the blower in with the turbo' conversion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 24v vr6 stg 1 VF Engineering supercharger kit FOR SALE!!!! (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

yea man its time to go turbo you can go to the turbo project section in the forum and check out my car got some pictures up there


----------



## soflyGLI (Jul 18, 2005)

hmm...really tempting. would u trade for things: OEM r32 seats, OEM GLI leather seats, rear and fully shaved and molded front bumper (professionally done), rear valances, nitro RC car...


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 24v vr6 stg 1 VF Engineering supercharger kit FOR SALE!!!! (Snax24vrt)*

THIS IS WHEN IT WAS STILL IN MY CAR I HAVE IT OUT THE CAR NOW AND WILL GET SOME PICTURES UP


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (soflyGLI)*

I like the thought of the r32 seats but rite now i need the cash but if you can offer me a good price we could probably work something out


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Snax24vrt)*

Yeah I saw it man, mines a little slow coming along but here what I've done so far http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3811865


----------



## pjung23551 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 24v vr6 stg 1 VF Engineering supercharger kit FOR SALE!!!! (Snax24vrt)*

hey, ran across your ad online. Is this blower for sale?


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

daaammm thats a big turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks like everything is coming along nice i can't wait til its done your car is going to be a beast


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 24v vr6 stg 1 VF Engineering supercharger kit FOR SALE!!!! (pjung23551)*

yes its for sale i have pictures but they are small so i'm trying to get them bigger so i can post them up but i'll prolly post them up so you and others can see them but i'm trying to get it off my hands because i just went turbo so i have no use for it


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 24v vr6 stg 1 VF Engineering supercharger kit FOR SALE!!!! (Snax24vrt)*

MY SUPERCHARGER FOR SALE


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 24v vr6 stg 1 VF Engineering supercharger kit FOR SALE!!!! (Snax24vrt)*

PICTURES ARE FINALLY UP OF THE KIT I'M TRYING TO SELL I HAVE THE BELT AND ALL OTHER PARTS BUT JUST POSTED PIX OF THE BIG THINGS


----------



## juggernautt (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 stg 1 VF Engineering supercharger kit FOR SALE!!!! (Snax24vrt)*

im sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmpR32vw (Jun 13, 2008)

pm'ed


----------



## bmpR32vw (Jun 13, 2008)

cash in hand 
let me know if you wanna sell it


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 24v vr6 stg 1 VF Engineering supercharger kit FOR SALE!!!! (Snax24vrt)*

Please post in the FI classifieds forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thanks,


----------

